# 2000 yr old seeds grow



## Onthebit (Sep 14, 2020)

I call bs..... The seeds are not nearly as old as their carbon tricks say:

Scientists Are Stunned When 2,000-Year-Old Seeds Grow Into Extinct Tree -

Some other examples:  

Oldest viable seed - Wikipedia Republished // WIKI 2


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2019-01-22 16:33:47Reaction Score: 1


(_Phoenix dactylifera) is the name of this palm. Phoenix jumped out at me!_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-01-22 19:21:41Reaction Score: 1


updated in 2015 Date palm grown from 2,000-year-old seed is a dad

Sounds too good to be true to me too then there is this Iraq to revive once legendary date palm | MEO


----------

